# water flow



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

So..just thinking out loud...since im moviing...lol
And standing here looking at my tank of course..lo
Would it make better water movment if i got like 4-5 smaller 
Powerhead that have a 800gph...or just stay wit my 1600s that i have
In my tank....125g reef...i do want to move up and do acros...in the future....


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have three different flow rated power head(hydors) in my 75.The highest flow push water through open space to the middle of the tank,while lower flow are pointed at specific tatrgets or into the rock pile(aimed through caves).They all turn on and off with timers during lighting cycle.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I use one in mine with a foam pre filter and it work very good and wash the foam pre filter in aquarium water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You ok with what your using. In my 125g I ran 2 1200gph hydors. That gets the water moving. In your case, nothing wrong using the 1600s.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks...ppl...it sucks to move..but fun wen it come to
Doing something new to the tank..lol...


----------

